# John Lockes' Donovan Creed series



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

and other series.
How do you find out the order of books in a series? With books I used to just look in the latest book to find previous titles. I have no idea how to do this for my Kindle. And I don't want to read the 3rd book in a series before the second.
Help please!


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you tried www.fictfact.com?  They are good about tracking series of books.


----------



## SeanBlack (May 13, 2010)

From his website:

Order of Books
Donovan Creed Books, In Order

1. Lethal People
2. Lethal Experiment
3. Saving Rachel
4. Now & Then
5. Wish List
6. A Girl Like You
7. Vegas Moon

Emmett Love Westerns, In Order

1. Follow the Stone
2. Don’t Poke the Bear


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

susan67 said:


> and other series.
> How do you find out the order of books in a series? With books I used to just look in the latest book to find previous titles. I have no idea how to do this for my Kindle. And I don't want to read the 3rd book in a series before the second.
> Help please!


http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/


----------



## susan67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the help!
Dummy me didn't even think to check for his website...


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

susan67 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> Dummy me didn't even think to check for his website...


Sometimes when we're too excited over something the most obvious answer is the one that we tend to overlook.


----------

